# [SOLVED] Nowy /etc/fstab

## Xywa

Witam 

Nie byłem na bieżąco i okazało się że wraz z nowymi kernelami jest inne nazewnictwo w /etc/fstab.

Dowiedziałem się już że zamiast /dev/hdax mamy /dev/sdax - nie wiem jednak co zrobić w przypadku urządzeń usb i cd-romów, które przestały mi działać   :Crying or Very sad: 

Poniżej fragfment mojego /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>
> 
> /dev/sda20              /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto                  0 1
> 
> /dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom     iso9660      noauto,ro              0 0

 Last edited by Xywa on Mon Feb 02, 2009 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

to nei wina kernela tylko biblioteki, flopp to jak wiadomo jest obsolete, a napęd optyczny zwany dalej cdromem będzie pod /dev/sgX

----------

## SlashBeast

raczej pod /dev/srX, udev i tak zostawi symlink /dev/cdrom do /dev/sr0.

----------

## Qlawy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> raczej pod /dev/srX, udev i tak zostawi symlink /dev/cdrom do /dev/sr0.

 

oj przepraszam, literówka

i prawda, zostawi symlink, a przynajmniej powinien

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> raczej pod /dev/srX, udev i tak zostawi symlink /dev/cdrom do /dev/sr0.

 

OK. Mam sr0 dla CDromu. 

 *Quote:*   

> cdrom1 -> sr0

 

Co mam zrobić żeby wiedzieć urządzenia pod USB (np. memory stick, czy aparat cyfrowy)?

----------

## gall

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Co mam zrobić żeby wiedzieć urządzenia pod USB (np. memory stick, czy aparat cyfrowy)?

 

Urządzenia klasy USB mass storage są widziane jak dyski SATA.

/dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX . . . .

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gall wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   Co mam zrobić żeby wiedzieć urządzenia pod USB (np. memory stick, czy aparat cyfrowy)? 
> 
> Urządzenia klasy USB mass storage są widziane jak dyski SATA.
> 
> /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX . . . .

 

Raczej jako SCSI podobnie jak i SATA Jest widziany jako SCSI.

Po wsadzeniu zabawki w usb wstukaj dmesg, powinienes miec dam informacje, jak sie w dev bedzie to nazywac.

----------

## Xywa

 *gall wrote:*   

> /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX . . . .

 

Dla usb używałem sda1 w starej konfiguracji /etc/fstab, w nowym /etc/fstab sda1 "podpięło się" pod partycjo z Windowem.

Ale sdb1 działa pięknie!

THX

Solved

```
[17526.958841] usb-storage: device found at 16

[17526.958843] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[17531.958683] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 25X     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[17532.156790] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 251904 512-byte hardware sectors (129 MB)

[17532.157409] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[17532.157413] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[17532.157415] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[17532.159654] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 251904 512-byte hardware sectors (129 MB)

[17532.160373] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[17532.160377] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[17532.160379] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[17532.160485]  sdb: sdb1

[17532.161455] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[17532.161584] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[17532.161835] usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## gall

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Raczej jako SCSI podobnie jak i SATA Jest widziany jako SCSI.

 

Racja mój błąd.

A co do faktu zmiany sda na hda to ja na swojej płycie w konfiguracji BIOSu mogę to zmienić i wtedy operuje albo na hda albo na sda. A co to mass storage to będzie widoczne jako następne wolne. Jak będziesz miał 2 dyski SATA to wtedy pena zobaczysz pod /dev/sdc*.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak zmieniasz w biosie SATA natywne na udawane PATA tracisz sporo na wydajnosci.

----------

## gall

To jest raczej logiczne. Zwracam tylko uwagę na fakt ze zmiana może odnosić się zarówno do systemu jak i całego komputera.

----------

## Xywa

OK. To jeszcze raz ja.

Głupie pytanie, ale dawno nie używałem partcji windosowych pod linuxem, a wiem że coś się zmieniło w /etc/fstab.

[1] Jak teraz powineń wyglądać wpis żeby móc używać dysku z ntfs? Np. dla dysku /dev/sdb1 i partycja /mnt/windows

[2] Czy jest już możliwy zapis na dysku z parycją NTSF, czy dalej z ograniczeniami?

----------

## SlashBeast

Do obslugi ntfs uzywa sie ntfs-3g dzialajacemu po fuse, montowanie z wybranym uidem albo noauto,user powinno zalatwic dostep dla partycji windowsa z pod usera.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Do obslugi ntfs uzywa sie ntfs-3g dzialajacemu po fuse, montowanie z wybranym uidem albo noauto,user powinno zalatwic dostep dla partycji windowsa z pod usera.

 

Sterownik w jądrze też dostarcza opcji zapisu - jest coś z nim nie tak?  :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nigdy sie nie dogadalem z sterownikiem z jadra, pcmanfm przy pomocy hala montuje mi ntfsowe pendrivy przy uzyciu ntfs-3g i wszystko gra i bucy.

----------

## Xywa

Mam:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/Windows_C  ntfs-3g         noauto,user     0 1
```

i efekt:

```
# mount /mnt/Windows_C

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
```

Czego mi brakuje?  (obsluga NTFS wkomponowana w kernela)

----------

## c2p

```
emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g
```

----------

## Xywa

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g
> ```
> ...

 

Już zaciągam. Co oznacza że coś działa pod FUSE?

 *Quote:*   

> Description:   Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE
> 
> 

 

```
# mount /mnt/Windows_C

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.

Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
```

Czy pod ntfs3g działa też zapis? I czy powinienem usunąć wkompilowane w jądro wsparcie dla NTFS?

I czy warto sobie zaciągnąć?

 *Quote:*   

> *  sys-fs/ntfsprogs
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.0.0
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

----------

## c2p

Wikipedia i Google mimo kryzysu działają:

http://fuse.sourceforge.net/

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/

http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsprogs

Opcja zapisu na ntfs w kernelu nie jest potrzebna, ntfs-3g to całkowicie niezależny sterownik.

----------

## Xywa

OK.

[SOLVED]

Jedno pytanie na koniec.

Jak tabulatorem dopełnic nazwę folderu lub pliku podczas wpisywania z konsoli, i gdy ta nazwa ma spacje (np. chce zaznaczyć folder Program Files)

THX!

----------

## dziadu

Spacja to znak (nazwijmy to) "specjalny", podobnie jak '@' i inne. Musisz poprzedzić ją '\' czyli wyglada to mniej więcej tak:

```
Program\ Files
```

----------

